# Make Befehl funktioniert nicht.



## Angeltv (23. Januar 2004)

Nabend an alle, 

bin gerade dabei ein Webserveraufzusetzten und alles läuft- Apche, PHP, Perl, bis auf den MYSQL Server, da ich nicht den make Befehl anwenden kann.

Hier ist ma das, was ich aus der Konsole kriege, wär echt nett, wenn jemand mir helfen könnte.

Mfg Sven

_
pop13-62:/usr/programm_install/mysql # ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/mysql
NOTE: This is a MySQL binary distribution. It's ready to run, you don't
need to configure it!

To help you a bit, I am now going to create the needed MySQL databases
and start the MySQL server for you.  If you run into any trouble, please
consult the MySQL manual, that you can find in the Docs directory.

Installing all prepared tables
040123 21:25:23  ./bin/mysqld: Shutdown Complete


To start mysqld at boot time you have to copy support-files/mysql.server
to the right place for your system

PLEASE REMEMBER TO SET A PASSWORD FOR THE MySQL root USER !
This is done with:
./bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password'
./bin/mysqladmin -u root -h pop13-62 password 'new-password'
See the manual for more instructions.

NOTE:  If you are upgrading from a MySQL <= 3.22.10 you should run
the ./bin/mysql_fix_privilege_tables. Otherwise you will not be
able to use the new GRANT command!

You can start the MySQL daemon with:
cd . ; ./bin/mysqld_safe &

You can test the MySQL daemon with the benchmarks in the 'sql-bench' directory:
cd sql-bench ; perl run-all-tests

Please report any problems with the ./bin/mysqlbug script!

The latest information about MySQL is available on the web at
http://www.mysql.com
Support MySQL by buying support/licenses at https://order.mysql.com

Starting the mysqld server.  You can test that it is up and running
with the command:
./bin/mysqladmin version
pop13-62:/usr/programm_install/mysql # Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /usr/programm_install/mysql/data
040123 21:25:24  mysqld ended


pop13-62:/usr/programm_install/mysql # make
-bash: make: command not found_


----------



## Habenix (24. Januar 2004)

Tja das ist klar .....du hast die vorkompilierte Version gezogen diese muss dann nicht noch extra kompiliert werden 


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Angeltv (24. Januar 2004)

Aja, und wie mache ich das mit dem kompilieren?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Habenix (24. Januar 2004)

Hi,


Auszug aus der INSTALL-BINARY Datei (wäre nicht schlecht wenn du sie mal lesen würdest  )



> The basic commands you must execute to install and use a MySQL binary
> distribution are:
> 
> shell> groupadd mysql
> ...


----------



## Angeltv (24. Januar 2004)

Danke, aber ich meinte eher, wie kann ich den Make Befehl kompilieren


----------



## Habenix (24. Januar 2004)

> Danke, aber ich meinte eher, wie kann ich den Make Befehl kompilieren



 da gibts kein Make Befehl da du schon die kompilierte Version gezogen hast. Ich versteh nun nicht was du eigentlich mit dem make möchtest?  

Wenn du mysql mit ./configure make make install installieren möchtest musst du dir die Sourcen ziehen..


----------

